# 370Z WHEELS ON 08 MAXIMA?



## tjr (Jan 20, 2013)

Will 19" 370z ray wheels fit a 08 max? fronts 19x9 +47 offset 245/40519 rear 19x10 +30 offset 275/35r19


----------

